# I'm thinking about asking for surgery???help



## bw (Feb 7, 2000)

I've been battling reflux(I think) and Ibs for 5 years now, seen lots of doctors, which none have done a damn thing for me. Any way I've had the upper and lower Gi done twice and they have shown nothing.What is happening is when my stomach gets empty the acid starts to back up in my gut, horrible pain, caughing, gagging etc. I have to keep my stomach full, or drink water or milk when this happens to chase the acid back down. I have tried prescription pepcid, prevacid, prilosec. all caused me worse pain and D and didn't help with the acid problems. this is life controlling when I am out of the office or in a meeting what am I supposed to do, right now I always carry something to eat and a glass of water with me in case the damn acid tries to creep up on me. First of all, does this sound like acid reflux (I don't trust Dr.s opinions that much, they don't listen and just try to hurry you out of their office, but that's a whole nother topic). I was thinking about seeking some kind of surgery to fix this or if you guys no of another kind of medicine I could try??? I'm afraid it could cause worse problems in the future, I'm only 26 years old I'd like to control this and not let it control me....Thanks guys and Gals sorry so windy


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi bw,The symptoms you are describing sound a lot like reflux to me. If your doc is not listening to you ask to be refferred to a GI specialist or see another doctor.Unfortunately there is not a lot that you can do about reflux other than medication and modifications to your diet. Try reading the articles I have posted links to below for some management advice and a description of symptoms etc.I don't think there are any surgical options either, though that might be best discussed with a GI specialist as they would sure know more than me. I have taken Somac (aka Protonix, Pantaloc - which is similar to the Prilosec you have tried)for about 4 years now. I am fortunate I guess that they have not caused me any other problems. There are a LOT of different kinds of Reflux/Ulcer medications out there though and perhaps you will have better luck with one of them.Do be persistant though, if you don't get the answers you need from your doc, insist on a referral or find another doc.Hope that helps, I do know how miserable reflux can be. http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3351 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3353 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3352 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3426


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi BW,-Sorry you're having to deal with this Acid Reflux From Hell..(A.R.F.H.) I've been sufferering with this for a couple of years now & it is miserable!! I'd give two things a try..#1 Try Ginger works similar to the drug Reglan a motility drug, it helps move food a little faster out of your stomach.People have been taking it for years for nausea/motion sickness. I would take 1/2 after meals. Also, you may want to try aloe-vera juice or capsules..taking the juice just b4 you eat. These two things have helped me some. But,there definitely Not a cure all. I'd be very careful when it comes to surgery..as it can present a host of problems for you if it doesn't work. Good Luck!!


----------

